# Contacting bolensman?



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if bolensman has a change in e-mail address.
I have tried repeatedly for the last two days to contact him, but it comes back [no mail box here that name]?
I tried 3 of his different addresses, all the same.
Thanks
avery


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

avery
what are you trying? www.bolensman.com

Maybe he's on vacation?


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*vacation*

I seen on an older post [7-23-04], where someone else could not get through.
I was on his site, and tried all the different e-mail addresses he has posted.
Maybe it was vacation time.

I'll try in a couple days.
thanks avery


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

avery
I don't think it's anything to worry about. If I remeber correctly, he joined TF during this past week. My guess would be a vacation, hopefully all is well! He really is avery knowledgable and helpful guy.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

His web site says "To All: We have not gone away. We had to change to a new Web Hosting Service and
the lag in swapping over not only affected the web site, but also email. Sorry for the inconvenience.
Webmaster"

Suggest you keep trying.


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info.
avery


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Avery…

I don’t think Bob is on vacation. I have had several e-mail contacts to 
and from him this week, I assure you HE IS ALIVE & WELL.
I’m not sure what e-mail address you are using, but try this one.

[email protected] 

This is the one I use all the time.

When I got my first 1250 I tried several different Bolens type Guys
Except for Bob Fenn, they are impossible to deal with, it’s easier 
getting an audience with the Pope. Bob really knows these old
tractors, he will get you (directly or indirectly) almost anything 
you need and will always get back to you in a couple of hours.


----------



## oldyankee1390 (Aug 13, 2004)

*bolensman*

I called the phone number on his web site a few weeks ago. It connects to another business not related to him. He is out of business as a source of supply for Bolens items. He is welcome to correct me.


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*bolensman*

bolensman contacted me, but did not have the part I needed.
He must still be in business.
avery53


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

If Bob Fenn can't help you could try sonny's. The # is (260)726-2808. Email [email protected]


----------

